# My baby piraya are coloring up



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The are doing good. Eating like freaks. They had their first feeders today and went nuts







Finnaly got me a red one.
My Webpage
My Webpage
before i cleaned my tank today. Man black doesn't stay clean.








I put some white rocks in too today and am switching back to the blue background.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

three little letter.......N.V.S

very nice


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Is the your red piraya the one you just picked up? A tank of just piraya must look sweet,







like the group shot. What size tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIce man!!!







Sure would become even more of a badass tank once your boyz get huge!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice the color is indeed getting richer, keep posting as they grow.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Looking very awesome!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very cool man. I know what you mean about the black getting dirty to quick. I think I am going to go back to a lighter colored gravel and a lighter background as well.

Joe


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Raptor,

Excellent pics! Would be interesting to see what type of growth rate you get within the next few years. I highly recommend keeping a log since piraya at this size havent been in the market for quite sometime. Keep us posted.

Arnold


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice picts! and really nice fish!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well its been a month and they are growing pretty fast just over an inch. they are 3 inces now. they are in an 85 gal untill august my birthday. I'm getting a 180 or 190. Yes he is the one i picked up with you and mattais19.
Thanks, i am really happy to see them eat this good. The temperment is really kickin. They are mean mofos.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice








Every time I see pics like these, I wish I could get some piraya over here, dammit :sad:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pics raptor. You make wanna post some updated pics of mine.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> The temperment is really kickin. They are mean mofos.










very nice, and please keep us updated on all events and growth.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, Guys and gal. M power, I whould like to see yours too. You are prob getting a better growth rate. Since you have more than double the tank.
In siw mos they should be about 6-7 inches. I am pretty sure knifemans grew from 4" to about 9" in almost a year. At this size they are eating like cariba.







Sofar they havent shown interest in my tiger pleco. 
But this is the first time i gave them golds. And they went ballistic for them.
They are just a treat. Maybe a couple of times per year.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Raptor,
> 
> Excellent pics! Would be interesting to see what type of growth rate you get within the next few years. I highly recommend keeping a log since piraya at this size havent been in the market for quite sometime. Keep us posted.
> 
> Arnold


 I agree with the log idea.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great little pirayas...want to see them grow!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> HOLLYWOOD said:
> 
> 
> > Raptor,
> ...


 I second that: in fact, I ask as many people as possible to keep a log (dealing with growing up, behaviour, spawning, development from fry to fully-fledged predator etc. etc.): there's definitely a lot of useful information we can gather this way


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

O.K will do. I'm logging. just a couple of Q's. Should i take one of them out and measure every month? I can just do the red one. Or should i do all with pics with them next to a tape? And Log foods i am feeding?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Those are some sweet fish Raptor, i love Piraya


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Raptor

Mine aren't growing much bigger than yours. When I first got them they ranged from 2-2.75 TL. I measured mine 1 month since I got them. That was on April 29, The biggest one was 4.5in and smallest is 3.5. So they are growing about a 1.5" a month. I'm quite pleased. Since I've gotten them I've been doing 10gallon water changes a day and 25% on the weekends so I hope thats helping them grow faster. I wish that pirayas grew as fast as caribe.

I'll post some pics this weekend.


----------

